# Scharfe Texturen und Hintergründe Fotografieren! Kurzes Tutorial mit Tipps & Tricks



## 3dtutor (1. September 2021)

Ich habe in meinem Urlaub ein paar kleine Shorts aufgenommen. Vielleicht gefällt euch dieses hier.
Texturen sind ein Favouritenthema bei mir.


----------



## luisabauer (7. September 2021)

Hallo Ali, danke für das kurze (aber interessante Tutorial).
Kleiner Tipp oder Empfehlung für die Zukunft. Mit würden Beispielbilder super helfen. Also, dass du einfach Bilder in deine Tutorials integrierst wie: So sollst du es machen und so lieber nicht. Dos and Donts quasi. Dann hat man schon einen Anhaltspunkt!


----------



## 3dtutor (3. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank, ja das wäre vermutlich das Beste.
Dem Aufwand ist es geschuldet dass ich die Bilder nicht direkt mit angefügt habe.
Da meine Website wieder Online ist, werde ich demnächst die Beispielmaterialen aber wieder zur Verfügung stellen. 
VG


----------



## Anri (26. Oktober 2021)

Nettes Vid.


----------

